# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Dit mag je wel en niet eten voor een strakke en platte buik!

## FRANCOIS580

Wil je tijdens je komende zomervakantie langs het strand flaneren met een platte en strakke buik? Slaag je er maar niet in om die overtollige kilo’s aan buikvet definitief weg te werken? Je bent niet alleen. Zo’n buikje maakt vele vrouwen erg onzeker, maar toch moet je in het vooruitzicht van je vakantie zeker niet panikeren. Voor een strakke en platte buik zijn geen ingewikkelde diëten of voedingssupplementen nodig. Met deze eenvoudige tips van de diëtiste over wat je wel en niet mag eten voor een strakke buik is je probleem zo opgelost!

Zeg nu zélf, wie wil binnenkort op het strand niét met zo’n platte en strakke buik kunnen pronken?
Velen denken dat voor het krijgen van een mooie en platte buik ingewikkelde spieroefeningen noodzakelijk zijn. Fout, want door alleen maar meer te bewegen krijg je zeker geen strakke en platte buik. Om met zo’n mooi strak lichaam te pronken is er in de eerste plaats een aangepaste voeding nodig. Voor een platte en strakke buik moet je weten wat je wel en niet mag eten. Van sommige voedingsstoffen zal je buik verder doen opzwellen terwijl er heel wat gezonde voeding beschikbaar is die je buikvet doen smelten als sneeuw voor de zon. Een natuurlijke aanleg speelt daarbij uiteraard ook een erg belangrijke rol.

*Welke eter?*
Om zo vlug mogelijk van je buikje verlost te raken moet je in de eerste plaats weten welke soort eter je bent en hoe het met je gewicht gesteld is. Lijd je aan overgewicht en geraak je deze overtollige kilo’s aan lichaamsgewicht maar moeilijk kwijt? Dan kies je misschien best voor een tussenstap in plaats van onmiddellijk voor een platte en strakke buik. Kan je daarbij moeilijk weerstaan aan lekker eten? Dan verdient het ongetwijfeld de voorkeur je te laten begeleiden door een diëtiste of een geschoold voedingscoach. Kies je voor een drastisch en streng dieet dan weet je lichaam niet waar het aan toe is. Kies overigens nooit voor een extreem crash dieet. Dat zorgt de eerste dagen en weken voor een spectaculair gewichtsverlies, maar eens je naar je oude eetgewoonten overschakelt vliegen de kilo’s er vlugger aan dan ze eraf gingen. Dergelijke crash diëten zullen je zeker niet van je buikje af helpen, en ze zijn tevens ongezond en in vele gevallen zelfs levensgevaarlijk.

Dit overbekende jojo effect is het gevolg van het feit dat je lichaamscellen barsten van het vet. Wanneer je start met je dieet zullen deze vetcellen lang niet inmiddellijk verdwijnen.Van zodra je weer meer en ongezonder eet, vullen deze cellen zich weer met vet en zo zit je in een vicieuze cirkel die nog maar erg moeilijk te doorbreken is.

*Gezond dieet*
Kies voor een gezond dieet waarbij je je goed voelt. Een van de gezondste diëten ooit waar je beslist je strakke en platte buik nog voor je vakantie zal realiseren is het Raw Food Dieet dat onlangs door wetenschappers als het meest gezonde dieet ooit werd uitgeroepen. Dit dieet wordt gekenmerkt door het eten van rauwe groenten, fruit, noten en rauwe vis en het drinken van veel water. Het Raw Food Dieet is zeker geen crash dieet. Het is een langzaam dieet dat je definitief doet afslanken. Dieet, maar doe dit nooit te streng. Strenge en extreme crash diëten hou je immers nooit lang vol.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste:*
Eet dagelijks een portie rauwe groenten, fruit, noten en rauwe vis, maar overdrijf niet. Teveel zorgt voor een opgeblazen gevoel. Ga voor variatie en evenwicht in je voeding

*Eet bewuster:* voor het bereiken van je gezond streefgewicht en het verkrijgen van een platte en strakke buik moet je niet minder eten, maar wél bewuster. Ga voor meerdere, kleine maaltijden in plaats van de drie grote klassieke maaltijden. Kies voor een stevig ontbijt en eet dan iedere twee uur een.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Ik heb een stevig ontbijt geprobeerd, maar daar voel ik me niet lekker bij. Ik doe het best op fruitontbijt en dan 's middags wat steviger.

----------

